# Going on a Trip Alone



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I was planning on going to Powder Mountain next year around March of this time with a buddy, but he can't save up enough. So I figured I'd just go by myself. The only thing I'm worried about is the powder terrain. I was thinking of still going to Powder Mountain or Northstar. I'm wondering if it is a good idea to ride the powder terrain alone. Bowls, Ridges, etc. Everything would be in bounds of course which is why I thought it would be ok. I do have a little whistle on my jacket in case of tree wells, but that won't do a whole good with no help. I'm probably gonna go to Northstar either way, but if riding these spots alone is a bad idea then I'm definitely going because Pow Mows park isn't that great to me. That or check another mountain with good groomer runs.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Make the trip. You won't regret it. Riding some deep pow by yourself can equate to what some might call a religious experience. Slashing pow with friends is always a blast, but slashing pow on your own , especially if you get first tracks, is a true moment of Zen.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

What's with you and northstar? I'm not hating there's just so many better resorts out there.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Do it. I often ride Northstar alone and yesterday I had an awesome powder day riding alone at Mammoth.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Alright thanks. I thought I would be good as long as I stayed in bounds. I don't know what it is with me and NorthStar. I just got and obsession. I just kinda really like the way it's set up and how you can go from resort park runs to powder in one chair lift. I can just kinda tell it's my kinda resort. Not the best, but just something that's for me. It's a good stepping stone too.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Go for it. I ride alone 90% of the time. I fly to Alaska and ride alone, down to Arizona alone and I splitboard the back country alone. Just use your head and ride safe and you will be fine.


Same here. I go overseas by myself and board in chest deep powder, alone. Some may say its stupid to do so but I am living my life the way I want to. If I waited for friends I would be still sitting on the couch.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> I was planning on going to Powder Mountain next year around March of this time with a buddy, but he can't save up enough. So I figured I'd just go by myself. The only thing I'm worried about is the powder terrain. I was thinking of still going to Powder Mountain or Northstar. I'm wondering if it is a good idea to ride the powder terrain alone. Bowls, Ridges, etc. Everything would be in bounds of course which is why I thought it would be ok. I do have a little whistle on my jacket in case of tree wells, but that won't do a whole good with no help. I'm probably gonna go to Northstar either way, but if riding these spots alone is a bad idea then I'm definitely going because Pow Mows park isn't that great to me. That or check another mountain with good groomer runs.



Do it dude, dont hold back. I went to mammoth and a number of dif resorts in colorado this yr. Both trips were a week's stay back to back and It was the best experience ever. No one holds you back and its really cool to explore dif terrain on your own. :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

No friends on powder days!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Alright thanks guys. I was mainly worried about the safety side of riding the terrain alone. That seems ok though from what people have said. It's all in bounds so nothing extreme. I am going to Alyeska and Powder Mountain. Wanted Northstar, but it was to far away from the airport, Alyeska is kinda the same problem though. Not to many flights going into the Truckee one. I actually love riding alone. Don't have to keep turning down the music and can just ignore everything but riding and having fun.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Alyeskq is in Alaska.

Powder mtn is no further from an airport than north star.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya I know, but there are tons of shuttles from that airport to Pow Mow. I actually just found some to Northstar too. Now that's back in the mix. Now I gotta choose between the three. I'm just gonna pick out of a hat. Would Alyeska be to muhc of a challenge for a first trip rider. I know it's not terribly steep. That and I don't know what the groomers are like.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

If you really wanted someone to ride with you might be able to find someone on meetup local to the mt., same goes if you are looking for someone to travel with and split costs


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I have no problems going alone. Its peaceful and no waiting on others. Almost went to Stowe alone last year, but a friend ended up going last minute. I may have an alone trip this year too... Do it and have fun....


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you guys bring along with you the avalanche emergency gear, like the ARVA transceiver, shovel, etc, when you go powder skiing/ off piste alone?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

kusanagi said:


> Do you guys bring along with you the avalanche emergency gear, like the ARVA transceiver, shovel, etc, when you go powder skiing/ off piste alone?


I do so when they find my body i dont get flamed on the internet for not having gear!


----------



## TheMan (Aug 24, 2012)

I always ride alone. So glorious.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

kusanagi said:


> Do you guys bring along with you the avalanche emergency gear, like the ARVA transceiver, shovel, etc, when you go powder skiing/ off piste alone?


Bring it, on deep days there are places in-bounds that you can not ride with out avy gear 

As for riding alone...it gives you the opportunity to meet locals and get some stash....the problem is keeping up with them.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Enjoy! Riding alone doesn't mean you're lonely.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I ride most of the time by myself. I ride out of bounds.

Just don't go bombin' over shit, when you don't know what's on the other side.

You'll be fine.

Apparently my balls are too big, would you like to trade one?:cheeky4:
Just fuckin' wit chya, don't get all bent.


TT


----------

